

Boltzmann machine - elkingtowa
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boltzmann_machine

======
tst
Here's a pretty good talk about restricted Boltzmann machines by Geoffrey
Hinton. He explains the concepts and problems very well and basically without
maths:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyzOUbkUf3M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyzOUbkUf3M)

~~~
Excavator
His Neural Networks for Machine Learning course¹ is quite a pleasant journey
going into everything from simple perceptrons to RBMs, and DBNs² and their
uses. As a bonus he's got a quirky sort of dry humour that kept things
interesting.

1:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/neuralnets](https://www.coursera.org/course/neuralnets)

2:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_belief_network](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_belief_network)

------
didgeoridoo
Somewhat related concept:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boltzmann_brain](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boltzmann_brain)

The estimated time for a Boltzmann Brain to appear in the dead vacuum of space
from random spontaneous entropy decrease is on the order of 10^10^50 years[0].
No time at all, compared to infinity.

[0]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future#Post...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future#Post-
main_sequence_era)

~~~
cma
You are much more likely to be half of a boltzmann brain with the input from
the other half fed by random fluctuations.

